# Can't get passed TiVo Boot Screen! New image install.



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got a TiVo from ebay with no hard drive. It came with an image. So i bought a hard drive and loaded the image onto it. When I plug it in and turn everything on it just says something like, please wait a moment while your TiVo loads. I don't remember. But the first screen is all I can access and nothing else? What can I do or better yet, what is wrong?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

What model TiVo?

Sounds like a bad image could be the problem. 

Can you better explain the screen that you see that gives you this message - and what exactly it says? Is the the TiVo Starting Up screen?

You can only access the first screen? What exactly do you mean by access? What screen is "the first screen"?

All in all, it sounds like the TiVo will not boot due to either a bad install of the image to the drive, or a bad image to start with. I would be curious as to where this seller on Ebay got this image, and so on. 

My suggestion - Get a version of InstantCake for your model TiVo - it will include a brand new clean image for your install.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

He has a Philips HDR31203

Red, how long before you start yet another new thread to discuss this same problem?


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm still stumpped as to why I can't get my tivo to start. It still gets stuck at the "please wait while your recorder is starting" screen. I've tried loading the image with the following command lines

The only other thing i can think of is changing the boot parameters to include "runideturbo=false."

Anyone else have any ideas as to why it won't load?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Did you set the jumper on the drive to master or cable select?

edit:
Maybe I should have asked this question two weeks ago when I first thought of it.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

master, i heard cable select doesn't work with the tivo's. Also it was set to slave when copying the image. I saw a thread by some guy on here that bought a tivo on ebay like mine back in june. He eventually got his working. Except he used the mad book disk. I can't becuase it won' twork with my usb flobby drive.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just needed to be set to cable select. Then it worked. I dont' know why, everything i read said to set it to master. Wiered, oh well. Now all i need to do is call the phone company and get a land line. lol


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> master, i heard cable select doesn't work with the tivo's.


Any single hard drive in any unaltered Tivo is set to CS at the factory.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

red913 said:


> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats. Enjoy!


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

mick66 said:


> Any single hard drive in any unaltered Tivo is set to CS at the factory.


  ha ha...oops


----------

